# How to enable the WLAN



## Tesserac (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi, 
I really hope someone might be able to help me. My HP pavilion dv2500 crapped out on me so I had the motherboard replaced. I found supplier in China who got it to me and service here in Hungary. After waiting 1 month to get my laptop back I was in a bit of a rush to get back to work and the WLAN/bluetooth was apparently no working as I left the shop. Thinking I might be able to find the correct driver myself I went back to the office and when I started up the WLAN was actually working...YEAH!

Last week I restarted my laptop, which I now realize, was the first time since leaving the service center 3 weeks ago and they WLAN/BT has stopped working. I have tried several different drivers, all to no luck, and read tons of forum postings, still nothing. 

The HP Wireless Assistant says the WLAN/BT are not enabled. I am using Vista. There is no option in the BIOS to turn it on (PhoenixBios). The serial of the laptop is *GN169AV Pavillion*. Is there anyone who might be able to clue me in so I don't need to wait an additional 3 days at the shop?


Thanks for whatever help.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

hello Tesserac

see if this helps you at all. http://www.wlanbook.com/disable-wireless-windows-vista/

good luck :upset:


----------



## Tesserac (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Kenny11111 but still there is no way to enable the WLAN/BT from where those instructions sent me


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

hey

have you gone to control panel (classic view) bluetooth devices, add a wireless device ??

if nothing in the box ,on bottom of that page theres a link (what should i do if)?
see if that helps.

have you tried uninstalling the device via device manager then reboot let windows reinstall?

have you tried. start > connect to. whats in the box?? if its your router. right click it. choose properties. choose connection tab. choose connect automatically .

keep trying!!!

**edit** if your router is not in the box. choose set up a connection or network. choose manually set up > next fill in info. tick box to auto connect.

hope some of this helps


----------



## Tesserac (Jul 1, 2009)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

Kenny11111, thanks ever so much. I uninstalled the device, rebooted, installed the other WLAN driver (broadcom) and then I was able to turn it on and enable...Woo, fricking, hoo. You saved me a couple of hours going back to the shop. You ever make it to Budapest Hungary, there's a cold beer waiting for you.

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Since mobo replaced, be sure to activate & validate the installation with Microsoft - 

www.microsoft.com/genuine

`


----------

